# Chubby puppy mill breeder



## shilodakotasmom (Aug 10, 2013)

What is the best option in slimming a previous breeder down. She is around 8 lbs and I'm pretty sure since she is short in stature and an apple head she should be closer to 5 or 6 lbs. She is on Darwin's and get's the appropriate feeding for a 6 lb dog. She walks little, as never been harness trained, we are working on that, plus she tires easily. I don't care for the so called diet dog foods, and also she has 4 teeth missing so dry food is harder to eat.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Darwin's is awesome, just feed less of it!


----------

